# Sand after primer and between finish coats? And dealing with a stain.



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Rav said:


> As some of you know I'm in the process of refinishing a wood panel door. Prior steps were cleaning, repairing with wood filler, and sanding. I've just finished priming it with X-I-M UMA. Next I'll be applying two coats of Duron Signature Select interior acrylic semi-gloss. Questions:
> 
> *1.* Should I lightly sand the primer (and vacuum and wipe with tack cloth) before applying the first finish coat? If so, should I use very fine grit, and just a light swipe or two?
> 
> ...


 
1 LIGHTLY sand,( very lightly) yes, tack cloth, I would not, a damp rag will do
2 A small touch of Bin will work, rattle can would be the cheapest.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

chrisn said:


> 1 LIGHTLY sand,( very lightly) yes, tack cloth, I would not, a damp rag will do
> 2 A small touch of Bin will work, rattle can would be the cheapest.


Thanks for the quick reply.

BIN as in Zinsser BIN Primer Sealer Stain-Killer, aerosol can? (see for example www.amazon.com/Zinsser-Primer-Sealer-13/dp/B000MRS1XY )?

Also, I forgot to ask: Sould I do the same LIGHT sanding between finish coats?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you use the foam hot dog style roller I suggested it should come out as smooth as glass and not need all the sanding between coats.
Just paint the detailed areas with a quaility 2-1/2 sash brush before rolling.


----------



## Expert Paint (Jul 24, 2012)

its not uncommon for uma to show stains through it. i use this product a lot, it is white, but fairly transluscent for a primer. if you paint over that i guarantee it wont bleed through to your finish. also- UMA dusts up smooth when sanding. . but it is urethanized. . meaning the dried primer film dries very hard. you need to get down on it a bit with 180 grit sandblasters from 3M (wont clog with dust). then tack cloth it. this will give you the smoothest finish. Dont need to scuff between finish coats unless you are scuffing out imperfections


----------

